# Decoding VIN Numbers



## tedsilviafan (Mar 19, 2005)

I have heard of the Nissan FAST program but cant get my hands on it. Was wondering if anyone has a link or any info on dicoding the VIN Numbers for the Nissan 240SX...?


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

tedsilviafan said:


> I have heard of the Nissan FAST program but cant get my hands on it. Was wondering if anyone has a link or any info on dicoding the VIN Numbers for the Nissan 240SX...?


I know a govenrment site that sells $10 or $20 (im not sure) books for ANY and EVERY car model

They are in this site some where. for like 10 or 20 bucks.

http://www.nicb.org/

http://www.nicb.org/public/publications/passengermanual.cfm


National Insurance Crime Bureau.


----------



## Alf30DET (Apr 15, 2005)

Nissan Fast is quite a large program (1.5 Gig) and is hard to find downloadable off the net.

I do have Nissan fast for Jap, US and Euro spec s13,14,15. Skyline 31,32,33 and 34.

If you wish to pm me or post up the numbers I'll try and work it out (some of it is still in japanese.)


----------



## Alf30DET (Apr 15, 2005)

tedsilviafan said:


> I have heard of the Nissan FAST program but cant get my hands on it. Was wondering if anyone has a link or any info on dicoding the VIN Numbers for the Nissan 240SX...?


If you go the the link in my sig, you will find what you are looking for. :cheers:


----------

